# Anyone Use a Battery Charger While Tuning?



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm guessing it would be a good idea, but I'm not sure if that's true. I've never used one.

Do you just hook it up to the battery and leave it running/charging while tuning? I took a quick look and saw one for around $200 through Autozone. Is that about right?

Tips?


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

well.... alot of battery chargers will give a system a whine ....

best bet is a power supply for 12v - stinger etc. makes a few depending on the draw of your system is the size needed 

but i have found tuning while the car running is best to over come noises made by the engine exhaust etc. 

i lost a perfect score one day to that - tuned with laptop with engine off OPPS
didnt think of ambiant noice created by motor hum etc.

so if this id for personal enjoyment and not going to be read by an RTA them engine off is ok 

I was lost a few points once because of rain drop hitting the tent above my car at an isaca event - the drops made the RTA jump - that made me so mad i was able to re run the car after the storm passed over


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes I do. Keeps from beating on the alternato and battery, especially when it is very cold or very hot.


----------



## highspeed (May 4, 2012)

I use a charger while tuning. One of the last things I do is re-measure with the engine running and with the windows down.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Not usually. No reason other than I'm lazy. Thanks to the awesome volt meter on my beloved P99 (don't see how I lived without one so long) I'll tune til it drops below 12.0 then I'll crank the engine and tune with it running for a while. 

Now that I've got a 3 year old running around, the days of me spending more than 1 hour at a time tuning is gone so it's not much of an issue anymore.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

I won't compete with the system so it's just for personal enjoyment. I will be giving it a go tuning with REW and a miniDSP UMIK-1 mic though.

I don't want to put undue stress on the battery and alternator. And it's more than warm here in Phoenix right now. Just any battery charger get the job done? I don't want to spend too much on one if I don't need to.

P.S. Looked at the Stinger stuff but it's a bit more expensive than I want to do.


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

also there is an 120 volt converter 28 amp output on ebay i bought one of these last year

Power Supply for Car Audio Amplifier to Use in Your Home Home Subwoofer Amp | eBay

$50 glad i got one - has line conditioning to solve any noise - cheaper than any power supply (i have a regulated power supply as well) but this is a cheap option

and small enough to install in the car with a plug under the car for later tuning


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

been using a charger I got from walmart for over 10years with 0 issues with noise. 
I also have an IOTA power supply I can use at shows instead of my charger but I have both options available.

I highly recommend if you are doing any prolonged tuning to put the car on a charger. Many amps, like the JL HD do not like low voltage, theyll clip, pop and make other noises like distortion when voltage is low.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

I use a $35 charger around 10 amps. No need to go real expensive.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

Spyke said:


> I use a $35 charger around 10 amps. No need to go real expensive.


Ok. I'll check some local shops.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

here in EU C-tek chargers/power supplyes are very common.....reasonable price, freat performance


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I too use a simple 5 amp battery charger. I found it in grandpa's garage along with all his other power tools from the 70's, and they all work great.

My reasoning is to keep from accidentally discharging the factory battery too low multiple times, shortening it's useful life. And also because I've done a few too many marathon tuning sessions only to have the car not start in the morning.

As for tuning with the engine on/off, windows up/down etc ... I suppose it comes down to how you plan to listen critically to your system. For anyone that competes with windows up and engine off, that would be the best environment to tune with (and so on).

-J


----------



## 05Daytona (Mar 25, 2012)

If using a charger during tuning how big is too big of a charger? 

I ask because the charger I have is the kind you roll around, it does 10a, 40a, or either 100a or 200a for starting.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

If during tuning you are taking a little bit of time to make adjustments between test tones or listening to music, a 10 amp charger should be more than plenty. Even in the dark with all your interior lights on, it should do the job just fine. If you're also (for some reason) running your computer off an inverter from the car battery too, you may need more power.

How big is too big a charger? When you can no longer afford it, store it, or transport it? Also assuming worst case and you have a really heavily discharged battery, the current demand while charging it should not be too much above 10amps. A 20a-40a charger might be useful for the short time while the current is very high, but 5-10amps is plenty for charging a battery that is not too dead. Having a higher current rating like 100-200a for starting is useful to get the car up and running *now* instead of waiting a while though.


----------



## Changchung (Aug 15, 2012)

looking and searching in the web for a super PS to my DC 12v needs I found a forum, rcgroups there I found that their use servers PS to replace the weaks PS that this chargers have, so, this is what I choice, a pair of DPS-1200FB A made it for Proliant DL580 G5 servers, I found in ebay the best price, the seller agree to my 25$ offer for 2 PS shipped to my Florida address, good deal? I think it is.

HP 438202 002 Power Supply 1200W Hot Plug 1U 12V DC Output for Proliant DL580 G5 | eBay

You just have to follow this instructions to make it turn ON and solder the wires to the output connections



















Here is the good part, 66.7 amp with a input of 100volts AC, 75 amp with a input of 110/120 volts AC and 100 amp with a input of 200/220 volts AC

I will recomend that if you use this kind in power supply to the car system you must turn on the power supply before connect it to the car.










I hope this help to the gang...


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Would you recommend using a charger with a HO Alternator & AGM Die Hard Battery?


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

I saw a couple of Schumacher units at Walmart. I almost picked one up, but there was a lady there who was dealing with some A-hole employees. It made me remember why I usually shop at Target. I had to step in and cuss out the dude. I decided not to buy from that store. Anyway it was THIS one. Would something like that work fine?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I saw a couple of Schumacher units at Walmart. I almost picked one up, but there was a lady there who was dealing with some A-hole employees. It made me remember why I usually shop at Target. I had to step in and cuss out the dude. I decided not to buy from that store. Anyway it was THIS one. Would something like that work fine?


very similar to what I have. same company. mine has 2,10,15amp charging.
But that would work fine for what you need.

then I also install anderson power plugs on the end of the charger and then one to the distribution block which connects directly to the battery. 
this helps with insuring a tight connection and much less chance of shorting or the clamp being disconnected


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Every time. For my system a 7A charger is required, would drain my batteries in no time otherwise

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy 3 via Tapatalk.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

Mic10is said:


> very similar to what I have. same company. mine has 2,10,15amp charging.
> But that would work fine for what you need.
> 
> then I also install anderson power plugs on the end of the charger and then one to the distribution block which connects directly to the battery.
> this helps with insuring a tight connection and much less chance of shorting or the clamp being disconnected


I went ahead and grabbed that one from Walmart. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Marsh85R (Jul 13, 2013)

> Would you recommend using a charger with a HO Alternator & AGM Die Hard Battery?


Of course, I do. Just got a OzCharge 6-12 Volt 1 Amp Battery Charger and Battery Maintainer from Mr Positive | Rechargeable Batteries | Lipo Battery | Battery Charger at $90.


----------

